Ask HN: Co-founders vesting: Is 25% per year on an yearly basis common? - murali_k
======
rajacombinator
The common (aka YC promoted) scenario would probably be 25%/yr with monthly
vesting after a one year cliff.

~~~
stevemartingale
AKA "4 years vesting with 1 year cliff".

This is pretty standard.

Quora if anyone is interested: [https://www.quora.com/What-does-4-years-
vesting-with-1-year-...](https://www.quora.com/What-does-4-years-vesting-
with-1-year-cliff-mean?search=1)

~~~
alain94040
Please, no 1-year cliff for co-founders. And the ceo should have the exact
same terms as rhe other co-founders.

